# My Version of a Dust Shoe



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I never liked the job that the dust shoe I bought from Probotix did in collecting dust while the machine was running so I decided to modify their design (most of which I liked) to suit my needs. The majority of what I didn't like was that the hole for the vacuum attachment was offset by a few inches which in my opinion is not the best position for optimal dust extraction. So I set off on the search for the best ideas people out there had and I really liked what YouTube user 'Bjorn Makes' came up with. I was all set to make his version when I thought why not combine the Probotix design with Bjorn's design and see what I get. The result can be seen pictured below.

I made adjustments to the design to make it fit on the lowest point I could on my 2.2kw spindle and used set screws to mount it there so as to make sure the magnets in the top half stayed in the same positions and matched perfectly with the magnets in the lower half. I also made the hole on the other end smaller to match up with my Festool vacuum hose which is what I use (along with a cyclone bucket) for dust extraction. I then pulled the brush seal out of the Probotix dust shoe and cut it to fit in the bottom circle of my design and trim off the bottom inch or so since this version sit lower on the spindle than the other did. Got the magnets from Amazon and the hardware from a local hardware store.

If you plan on making this yourself you will need:

1. A drill press and drill index for drilling the set screw holes and to drill the other holes for final size. My CNC didn't do the best job maintaining the sizes I choose in my drawing program which is what I mean by final size (such as the magnet holes).
2. One sheet of 1/2" thick acrylic glass measuring 12"x12"
3. Two 3/8" long 10-32 thread set screws
4. Two 1/4" long 10-32 thread socket head screws
5. Eight 3mmx8mm (3/10"x1/8") magnets 
6. The brush seal from your old Probotix dust shoe or equivalent.
7. Some way to press or beat your magnets into the holes
8. Adhesive for keeping the brush seal in its groove.
9. 10-32 thread tap and tap handle

After I got done making this I tested it out and it worked great. So much better than what I had before. I curious to hear what people think so please leave a comment below if you like it or see improvements that can be made. The file I created in Aspire will be attached, just make sure you make adjustments to the toolpaths to suit your own cutting tools. Personally I use Amana tools (51410 and 51404) and I use G-wizard to come up with the feeds and speeds. Good luck.

Special Thanks to Bjorn Makes over on Youtube for the inspiration I needed to make it all come together.

View attachment My Dust Shoe Design.zip


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

That looks neat Rick. Nice explanation and parts list.

Would you get more suction if you bumped up the Festool hose?
Thats a 27mm? But if it works, it works.

Good job!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great job! I'm still "trying" to make my own and not hit that Buy Button at Kentcnc. 🙂
I just got the McMaster strip brush today and the Amazon magnets last week. We'll see how it goes. Yours looks great!


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

UglySign said:


> That looks neat Rick. Nice explanation and parts list.
> 
> Would you get more suction if you bumped up the Festool hose?
> Thats a 27mm? But if it works, it works.
> ...


I'm sure that if I went with a larger diameter hose and maybe an actual dust extractor it would work even better for sure. However, when I was setting up my shop my main concern was keeping the noise level as low as possible since I live in a town home. So I when with the Festool Mini and a water cooled spindle which together are not bad at all as far as noise is concerned. I don't even have to wear noise protection when running my machine. But yes, I think if I had a dust extractor with a larger hose attached this design would be able to suck the chrome of a hitch:wink:.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks really nice and efficient, Rick! Is the file of the Vectric variety? 

David


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

difalkner said:


> That looks really nice and efficient, Rick! Is the file of the Vectric variety?
> 
> David


Thanks. Yep. Drew it up in Aspire. I used the old dust shoe traced on paper and scanned to jpg. I love being able to import a picture to use as a template for the drawing tools. Very cool software.


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Here is another picture of the bottom half of the dust shoe so people can see the vacuum channel and how the bottom circle mounts to the lower half.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

At work we have a 1998 Vision engraving machine w/ a small
vac shoe, well had. The thing passed last year. Using the dust
shoe would clog sometimes and rounding over the inlet edge
helped the chips flow easier and less turbulence was created.
It helped.

The setup was similar but the hose connection was the size of a nickel.
See pix


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

UglySign said:


> At work we have a 1998 Vision engraving machine w/ a small
> vac shoe, well had. The thing passed last year. Using the dust
> shoe would clog sometimes and rounding over the inlet edge
> helped the chips flow easier and less turbulence was created.
> ...


Great idea. It will be added to my list for the next revision. Thanks.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now that I see the inner part it makes a whole lot of sense. I dropped a piece of PVC on my Nebula, used a coupler, another piece on top that the vac slips on to. The ends of the brush sometimes get sucked in the PVC limiting the opening. This looks like a much better setup.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice looking shoe, Ronnie. I'm still debating whether to make mine out of acrylic or Delrin. 

Ed


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@HDVideo lol... not my shoe. It's Ricks. I dont have a cnc yet to
even know what size shoe I'd be wearing.

Delrin? Wouldn't that be overkill? But if you do go Delrin, do tell.

Acrylic would suffice.
The clear acrylic that Rick shows is nice looking. When he decides
to illuminate it w/ LEDs then that's another story.

I look to illuminate the bottom of the gantry eventually.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

UglySign said:


> @HDVideo lol... not my shoe. It's Ricks. I dont have a cnc yet to
> even know what size shoe I'd be wearing.
> 
> Delrin? Wouldn't that be overkill? But if you do go Delrin, do tell.


Sorry for the mixup, Ronnie.

I don't know that Delrin would be overkill, but it is a little more expensive. I've got enough 1/2" of both on hand, so will use one of those materials for sure. 

Ed


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

My shoes are almost always dusty after a day in my workshop. Never have understood why anyone wants to make a dust shoe when they are so easy to come by if you are really making things in your shop! 

4D


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's a little primitive compared to yours Rick but I'm getting closer. 😉


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just finished the 50 feet of plumbing but it's great to have the dust collector in a different room so all I hear is the air getting sucked through the new dust shoe. 🤫


----------

